# Gatka Training



## ISDhillon (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello,

I was thinking alot of sikhs have made yoga especially kundalini a form of professional training to help aid meditaion and relaxation.  What do sikhs think of introducing Gatka professionally as a form of exercise for purpose of physical fitness as it improves your hand eye coordination and general makes you work all your muscles.

Indy


----------



## mrsingh (Jan 10, 2006)

There is a big difference from Yoga and Gatka - from my understanding anyway.

The common Yoga that is taught has no religious embodiment and is highly commercialized, hence the popularity of yoga in the last 20 years or so. 

Gatka on the other hand is more than just an exercise it’s a Sikh Martial Art and the Sikh Religion is embodied throughout Gatka ie respecting the Gatka Shaster, you cannot commercialize this like Yoga. Physical fitness is only one of the many benefits of Gatka.




			
				ISDhillon said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I was thinking alot of sikhs have made yoga especially kundalini a form of professional training to help aid meditaion and relaxation. What do sikhs think of introducing Gatka professionally as a form of exercise for purpose of physical fitness as it improves your hand eye coordination and general makes you work all your muscles.
> 
> Indy


----------



## drkhalsa (Jan 11, 2006)

There is a big difference from Yoga and Gatka - from my understanding anyway.

The common Yoga that is taught has no religious embodiment and is highly commercialized, 





> hence the popularity of yoga in the last 20 years or so.
> 
> Gatka on the other hand is more than just an exercise it’s a Sikh Martial Art and the Sikh Religion is embodied throughout Gatka ie respecting the Gatka Shaster, you cannot commercialize this like Yoga. Physical fitness is only one of the many benefits of Gatka.


 

Agree with you that Yoga is used commercialy 
but you are missing apoint here when it was not commercialised 20 years back how many manage to use it even good reason just like 3HO 
Making some thing commercial doesnot neccesarily degrade a thing but in modern world it give access to more people and it is upto then then whether use it unite to Akal or play with it 

I will strongly agree with the idea of making Gatka available to as many people as possible 


Jatinder Singh


----------



## ISDhillon (Jan 11, 2006)

I agree with Drkhalsa Ji  

I think their are many precious martial art forms such as kung fu and shaolin kick boxing but the majesty with which these art forms are brought to the international arena has not taken away its true meaning I think nowadays kids just wanna get drunk or go clubbing and I think we need to introduce new invigourating and useful ways people can spend their spare time whether they are sikh or not, The prime minister Tony Blair yesterday introduced his respect agenda for getting more parents to instil virtues such as respect for social boundaries in their children, I think martial arts such as gatka is an incredibly humbling activity and will be a good form of focus for children and teenagers.

Indy


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jan 11, 2006)

Gurfateh


visit sarbloh.info and shastervidiya.org and we may have good things there.(das does not agree to all things there anyway)


----------



## Prabjyot Kaur (Jan 12, 2006)

For this to happen our Gurdwara's need to sponsor good Gatke trainers who not only teach the moves but explain the spiritual side of it to children so it is not misused, once learnt.
For lack of Gatka training, we had our son learn Japanese Karate, soon he will acheive first level black belt.


----------



## SARDAR SAHIB (Aug 15, 2007)

Gurfateh,
Gatka is a small part of our heritage (Sikh) Shashtar Vidiya which is totally ignored by majority Sikhs & especially Sikh Leaders. We (Sikhs) were blessed with this knowledge by all our Gurus. We had our own "Weapon less Art" & "Weapons Art" which is similar to Kung-Fu, Karate & other types of Martial Arts which originated in India and came back to us in the form of Japanese, Chinese, Korean, Thai, etc... In which that particular nation had attached their traditional & religious values which we adhere to, pay to learn and respect those when we or when we send our children to learn that particular art. I have been to few Gatka / Shashtar Vidiya Akhara in which I have noticed that we do not pay the same respect as we do when we are at "foreign" Martial Arts Dojo / Dojang / Schools. There are few good Masters of Sikh Martial Art (search the net or ask around locally) who are eager to pass their knowledge to some sincere students. We need to take initiative to grab the chance with both hands to learn & support Akharas of Sikh Martial Art (SMA) and be the part of the instrument to bring SMA in line with other Martial Arts. Yes, I agree our Gurudwaras should sponsor good Gatka / Shashtar Vidiya Masters, but don't have any hope as our Pardhans are too busy doing nothing and wasting Gurudwara money for their own feudal political advantage with total disregard to Guru’s Hukam and Sikh History & Heritage, which does not do any good to Sikh community & Sikh Children. We are the ones who put them there if they don't listen to your requests do not vote for them, ultimately it is YOUR responsibility to do it. SMA should & must have Sikh traditional & religious values, because without these values the art will only be brute force. We are Not there to convert anyone, similarly you do not become Buddhist or anything else when you learn that particular Art.


----------

